# sony camcorder and my mac



## skier21 (Dec 6, 2007)

so i don't know much about computers, which is why i am here...anyways i have a macbook and a sony camcorder (the model # is DCR-HC21) and i have a usb cable which i tried to use to upload video but that didn't work so i bought a sony i link cable...i was under the assumption that it would work, but the cable doesnt fit into my computer...like it goes in but not all the way and i don't want to force it and break anything...please help me


----------



## tigrr (Dec 13, 2007)

You're right about not using USB for video editing (I assume that's what you're looking into -editing a video in iMovie or some other editing software, then saving it in a common format which you can email your friends, burn to a DVD and so on).

There are several iLink (Firewire) connectors: 4-pin and 6-pin being the common ones for computers.
I don't know what kind of Firewire connector(s) a Macbook has, but my Powerbook G4 has both Firewire 400 (6 pin) and 800 (4 pin) connectors
For my camcorder I used the Firewire 400 connector (6 pins) which goes to the Mac, with a tiny 4-pin connector at the other end (which goes to the camcorder). It's like the orange cable shown here. 

As you have a Sony camcorder you may also need to change some settings before you can use it with your Mac. Read this page at the unofficial iMovie FAQ. Even if you don't use iMovie it should be useful information as it has to do with what you're asking about.

I searched the web a bit and from what I've read your camcorder should work just fine with a Mac. Here are some links you might find helpful:
Transferring footage from the Sony DCR-HC21
Can I import video from my Sony DCR-HC21 mini DV camcorder into iMovie on my iMac?


----------



## tigrr (Dec 16, 2007)

I replied a few days ago, but for some reason my message never made it to here. 

You need to use a Firewire cable as USB won't do. I don't know about your computer, but my Powerbook G4 has both Firewire 400 and 800 connectors. You should use the Firewire 400 one.
The cable should have a 6 pins at the end which goes to the Mac and a tiny 4 pin connector at the end which goes to your camcorder (just like the orange cabled pictured here, on the right hand side).

You may also need to change some settings on your camcorder prior to connecting it to the Mac. Here's some useful information for Sony camcorders and iMovie. And here's a PDF document which explains how to connect and transfer video specifically from your camcorder.

I assume you'll be wanting to transfer video clips from your camcorder to the Mac, then edit it with iMovie or Final Cut express/Final cut pro? And finally burn the finished movie to a DVD, or save it as a Quicktime file or something? If that's it the above links should hopefully be of help.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Don Durello (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello everyone.

I found this great forum thanks to a problem I am having.
I recently bought Sony Handycam HDR-CX12E while I was on holiday in Japan.
When I returned home, I figured out that the software was only compatible with Windows. Is there anyway I can get it to work with my Powerbook G4?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 20, 2008)

You can install Windows on your PowerBook G4 through software called "VirtualPC", but it's slow as molasses.

I would recommend simply using the camera with iMovie, which should have been included with your PowerBook G4.  No drivers or extra software should be necessary.


----------



## Don Durello (Aug 20, 2008)

That was my original thought. But I can´t seem to get access to the files when I use the cables that came together with the camera. Do I have to buy additional cables?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 20, 2008)

Are you connecting the camera with a USB cable, or a FireWire cable?


----------



## Don Durello (Aug 21, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Are you connecting the camera with a USB cable, or a FireWire cable?



I am connecting it with a USB cable since I can't find any where on the camera to put the firewire!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 21, 2008)

Does the camera have an "iLink" port?


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 21, 2008)

The Sony Handycam HDR-CX12E records HD video in AVCHD format on Memory Stick Pro Duo or Memory Stick Pro-HG Duo. This model communicates with the outside world via USB 2.0 or HDMI. There is no mention of FireWire/iLink. If it is not advertised, then it usually means that the camcorder does not have have it.


----------



## Don Durello (Aug 22, 2008)

Now that's settled, anybody with an idea how to solve my problem?


----------



## gary.robinson (Feb 14, 2009)

need to buy a firewire usb cable when u connect it to yer mac,,,u then open through imovie,,,,


----------

